# Win98 mit Office 97 von USB-Stick booten?!



## dune911 (27. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem, vielleicht kann mir hier ja jmd. helfen?! 

Auf einem alten Rechner habe ich Windows 98 zusammen mit Office 97
installiert. Das System brauche ich, weil ich damit ab und zu noch eine
alte Office 97 Access-Datenbankanwendung warten muss.

Auf meinem neuen Rechner hab ich Windows XP und Office 2003
installiert. Die alte Anwendung ist aber nicht mit Access 2003 kompatibel;
geschweige denn will ich Office 97 noch neben Office 2003 installieren.

Deshalb dachte ich mir, ob es nicht irgendwie möglich sei, ein Win98-
System mit Office 97 (praktisch ein Image der Festplatte des alten Rechners)
auf einem USB-Stick o.ä. zu installieren und den Stick bootbar zu machen.
Soll heißen: Auf dem neuen Rechner läuft Windows XP etc. ganz normal,
nur wenn ich dann mit dem USB-Stick den Rechner starte, bootet er mir
die alte Win98 Umgebung, damit ich die Anwendung warten kann.

Ist das irgendwie möglich?! 

Für Antworten schonmal vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## fluessig (27. April 2004)

Vielleicht würde das gehen - aber der USB Stick muss ganz schön groß sein (ob da 256 MB noch reichen? Glaube nicht!). Warum machst du dir nicht eine weitere Partition auf dem Rechner in der du Win98 installierst. Dann kannst du beim Start deines PCs im Bootmanager festlegen welches OS du starten möchtest


----------



## dune911 (27. April 2004)

Wenn ja: Wie würde das gehen? Hab keine Ahnung wie ich das machen könnte... 

Das mit der Partition wollte ich eigentlich umgehen. Das ist ein vorkonfigurierter
Laptop. Habs schon mit Partition Magic versucht, der lässt mich aber nich ran...  

Was würde es denn sonst noch für Möglichkeiten geben?

...und 256 MB würden nicht reichen?


----------

